# Climb in a tree



## BlueWaffles

How would you translate "He's outside climbing in the tree"? There are like ten different words for climb so yeah. 
I'm thinking "Je venku lezí ve stromě" or "Je venku stoupí ve stromě"? yeah I have no idea. 
thanks


----------



## jazyk

(On) leze (venku) na strom. I don't think venku is really necessary.


----------



## zajimavy

Does this sound ok?

je mimo lezení na strom


----------



## bibax

Je mimo lezení na strom. = He is outside of climbing on the tree. (a nonsense I should say)

If I were you I should be trying to form simpler sentences.

He is outside and he is climbing on the tree.

Je venku a leze na strom.
Právě je venku a leze na strom.
Je venku a právě leze na strom.

(právě = just)


----------



## jazyk

It looks like Zajímavý is trying to form Czech present continuous based on English. There's no such thing in Czech.


----------



## K.u.r.t

_je mimo lezení na strom_ sounds like a google translator product (word by word translation) Also consider:

_Leze venku po stromech_ (He is outside climbing trees)


----------



## Tchesko

jazyk said:


> It looks like Zajímavý is trying to form Czech present continuous based on English. There's no such thing in Czech.



I second this. However, we do have the present participle (called přechodník or "transgressive"), although it is now an archaic verbal form.
Using a transgressive would yield:

Je venku, leza na strom.

Needless to say, noone speaks like this any longer. The best (real) translations have been given above:

Je venku a (právě) (=right now) leze na strom. -> if you want to insist on him being outside
Leze (venku) na strom. -> if you want to insist on him climbing up a tree (which tends to be naturally recognised as an outdoor activity ).


----------



## Emys

I'd vote for "Leze po stromě"
Leze na strom means He is just ascending the tree, from the ground up to the tree. But if he already is on the treetop, moving through the branches, that is Leze po stromě.


----------

